# FreeBSD Handbook



## 6502 (Apr 20, 2019)

At FreeBSD Mall I found "FreeBSD Handbook - Volume 2". Is there Volume 1 or all important information is in Volume 2?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 20, 2019)

There is only one Handbook, which was parted into two printed volumes (somewhere along the line desktop/server) many, many years ago (see description, completely up to date for 4.x and 5.x). If you are looking for vintage item for you collection, this is it, but if you are shopping for an actual documentation, stick with the web version.


----------



## 6502 (Apr 20, 2019)

I want something like latest web version on paper. It is easier to read from paper (at least for me). This is the book which I think is only volume #2 not 2 volumes (#1 & #2):





__





						Product Details
					





					www.freebsdmall.com
				




But if it really is for 4.x and 5.x versions then I have to read from web. BTW, I know a service for printing single copies of books (www.lulu.com). Never tried it but remembered the domain. I guess the quality and size of book will be better than case with white sheets printed on laser printer. Maybe FreeBSD Maill can use Lulu service to offer up to date Handbook on paper.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Apr 21, 2019)

I bought the print edition of the Handbook on Amazon, it is one volume, I guess it covers version 11.0 ( can't check,  it is at the office)  Close enough to 11.2 / 12.0 to be usefull. I prefer to read and mark stuff on paper.


----------



## 11e9b60a (Apr 21, 2019)

speaking of this handbook (.pdf in particular, page 483): potential pitfall for the novice FreeBSD user to avoid fetching everything from base, there should be no space in the checkout url, but, obviously, there is a space between the url and "/usr/src"


----------

